# FUEL FILTER 330 CUMMINGS BEAVER SANTIAM



## AOOFILMS (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi All!
I have a 2002 Beaver Santiam with a 330 Cummings in it.  It is dogging a bit on the acceleration so I figured new fuel filter should be in order.

Anybody ever change one in this Beaver?
Where is it?
Is there 1 or 2?
Thanks for help!


----------



## Triple E (Oct 20, 2010)

Re: FUEL FILTER 330 CUMMINGS BEAVER SANTIAM

Hello Steven and welcome to RVUSA.

How long have you owned this home.  No manuals?

Hmmm.  You should have a fuel filter at the engine.  Look for your fuel lines and trace it to the filter.  If you have a second fuel filter it would be a fuel/water separator.  That would be behind a small door located at the rear and outside of the home.  I think I have seen some mounted back in the radiator compartment.


----------

